# Using kernel.org

## manwithaplan1976

I've downloaded the latest kernel from kernel.org I would like to use this in my stage3 install. I am new to Gentoo. I am not quite familiar on the emerge command to download an updated version. I have read briefly about vanilla releases. Is there a way to download an updated version through emerge without activating the ~global (~amd64) flag? I guess this would apply to other programs I would like to download, that are still in testing. 

 And as for the kernel 2.6.27-7 stable I have from kernel.org, would this work? If so, where do I symlink?

----------

## szczerb

Why would you do yourself the trouble of installing things out of portage?

kernel.org kernels are called vanilla-sourcess in gentoo - I'm using 2.6.28-rc6 currently and it was available really quick (I checked few hours after it appeared on kernel.org and it was already in portage).

2.6.27 is still marked unstable in gentoo so:

```
echo '=sys-kernel/vanilla-sourcess-2.6.27.7' >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

if you want portage to update to a new kernel (just download it and leaves the old one) when it's available then:

```
echo 'sys-kernel/vanilla-sourcess' >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

EDIT:

Don't set the symlink flag or portage will set the symlink to the new kernel each time you emerge one.

BTW You don't need to do the symlink by hand. There is a nice terminal tool eselect to manage your current kernel, java-vm, gcc, vi, spell checking, opengl implementation and a lot more. It's really great.

----------

## manwithaplan1976

Ya... eselect is nice... just downloaded it... I didnt have a package.keywords file so I created it and executed the echo commands and added the keywords... since you already have the newest and its available in portage I'll give it a try. thanks

----------

## manwithaplan1976

I also see the new kernel in the portage... Question is How do I get the new kernel? I've tried emerging it and its not showing up.. You'll have to forgive me for my ignorance.. I'm new to the portage system and its a matter of time until I learn the tricks.

   Thanks

here's what I get

 Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.keywords: =sys-kernel/vanilla-sources-2.6.28-rc6

NM I used the ebuild command

----------

## szczerb

There is nothing to forgive here ;] Gentoo is all about babysteps ;]

1. You might want to emerge eix - it makes searching packages VERY fast (as in you hit enter and just get the results), but it only searches in package names - to search in description you need 'emerge --searchdesc package_name' and it's not fast.

2. Search vanilla (or vanilla-sources) and you'll see that the it's called vanilla-sources-2.6.28_rc6

3. If you 'emerge --search vanilla' or 'eix vanilla' you see that the 2.6.27 are ~arch (arch is your architecture like x86, amd64, ia64, ppc etc.) that means unstable. And .28 are also ~ on x86 (so they have a ~x86 keyword) but they don't have a keyword at all for amd64. To emerge a package that doesn't have a keyword for your arch you need ~* in your package.keywords after the package name (and a space of course).

4. To download the newest kernel just do 'emerge -va vanilla-sources' and check if it's the version you want (you might have made a typo in package.keywords for example) before confirming.

Note that the installation part of the handbook was just the first of four (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml) you should read (or at lest browse) it all. Also read 'man emerge'.

BTW You need to update eix database after each sync so instead of 'emerge --sync' do 'emerge --sync && update-eix'

----------

## manwithaplan1976

Thanks for the advice... I will take advantage of the eix... I did find this site http://www.gentoo-portage.com/AdvSearch that has a portage list that also includes an ebuild download. You where right about the typo. I did find the instructions for a manual install and merge with ebuild. I do now have the latest version of the kernel installed and ready to build.

Thanks

----------

## szczerb

Why would you want to download an ebuild from gentoo-portage? All those ebuilds are already on your disk in your local copy of the portage tree (/usr/portage/category-name/package-name/).

I don't really find a use for thise site (other then browsing through packages when you have no idea what you really want). Searching is a lot easier and faster with eix and in gnome-terminal (I don't know about other terminal emulators) you can just right click on a link and have it opened in a new tab in your browser.

"I did find the instructions for a manual install and merge with ebuild." - what do you mean by that?

----------

## manwithaplan1976

Actually I wasnt downloading from the site. I was using it as a reference to what packages are available through the portage. Now that I have learned to use eix etc... it'll save time for lookups. As far as a manual install with ebuild I referenced this site here http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/2004.2/handbook-hppa.xml?part=3&chap=6&style=printable It gave instructions for the build and qmerge, along with clearing the cache. Right now I'm doing a stage3 chroot install from my Ubuntu64. Not a fan of live cd's unless used for recovery disks. Just using my experience from my LFS builds to carry me along.

----------

## szczerb

Why on earth are you using a handbook from 2004? And hppa is the arch for PA-RISC systems. Do you actually use one?

If I guess correctly and you have amd64/EM64T the use that:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml !!!!

(and read all four parts of the handbook !)

Also I suggest installing with the rescue system cd (google will tell you where to find it) or you must read the alternative install guide in the gentoo docs.

(RTFM ppl)

----------

## ok

 *szczerb wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> 1. You might want to emerge eix - it makes searching packages VERY fast (as in you hit enter and just get the results), but it only searches in package names - to search in description you need 'emerge --searchdesc package_name' and it's not fast.
> 
> ...
> ...

 

man eix: ...

Match field selection 

-S, --description ...

There are a lot more you can search for, e.g. USE-Flag, slot and so on

Instead of using  'emerge --sync && update-eix' you can also use 'eix-sync'.

----------

## szczerb

And now I feel ashamed that I never checked if eix has a man page ;]

Thanks   :Very Happy: 

----------

## manwithaplan1976

I wanna thank you guy's... The eix has saved alot of time and grief.... And finally I am getting things compiled correctly .

  Regards

----------

